# Problem installing Memorex Travel Drive driver for Win 98



## sondauru (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi. 
I just bought a 1GB Memorex Travel Drive. As I have Win98, I downloaded the driver from memorex.com. It's a zip file, containing a self-extracting .exe.
The problem is that the first time I run it, it gives the message "Drivers have been suscessfully uninstalled" and it gives the option of restarting "now" or later. In any case, the driver wasn´t installed so when I insert the travel drive it looks for the driver but doesn´t find it. 
Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

rerun the install again


----------



## sondauru (Jul 26, 2005)

dai, thanks for the reply. I did run it several times, always getting the same result. The first time I tried, after restarting, it recognized a new device and asked for the path to the driver (which wasn't there so I couldn´t provide it ). After several times trying to install and restarting, when I plug the travel drive in the USB port it doesn't even recognize a new device. Nothing happens...(by the way if it did, it only woluld ask for the path to the driver again)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

according to this it will not work with win 98
http://www.memorex.com/downloads/manuals/traveldrive_qig_b.pdf


----------



## sondauru (Jul 26, 2005)

Ok dai, but I'm using Win98 SE, it should work with it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you folowed the instructions in the pdf doc,check the faq listed in there


----------



## sondauru (Jul 26, 2005)

I followed the instructions (in fact I didn't have to do many things except for downloading the zip, extracting an exe and executing it. The screens shown in the pdf aren´t the same ones that I see, but I don't know what to do different). Thanks for your help dai.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager uninstall all usb entries,remove any plugs into usb ports
restart the comp twice
plug in your usb and see if it is now recognised,if it asks for the driver again point it to where you have saved it be it on the comp or on disk


----------



## dinwitty (Feb 23, 2010)

long time for a reply but websearch found this so I thought I would reply.

I had emailed Memorex about the traveldrive drivers, and they told me win98 first edition was not supported, but win98se was.

I thought the SP1 brought w98 up to SE, but anyways, I have the 1 giger, and I installed the drivers anyway and they work fine on my W98FE, so install them.

if you need drivers search name USBTD2B.ZIP or USBTD2C.ZIP.

I recently went to the Memorex site and found them but today I cannot, but a websearch finds the files.

blah obselescence, I have winxp and latest stuff but I have stuff for win98 that will not work on new stuff, so its a keeper.


----------

